# rachel killing a duck



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

the video of the carnage on saturday!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny. She loves that quaking just like Beau does. He will lay like that and just chew and squek for the longest time until I have to take it away for a few minutes because I feel like I am in a duck fest. But then I feel guilty and give it right back.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yep///*

I can only give her duck a few minutes at a time he would be long gone...I give her, her tennis ball when I take duck away...she loves tennis balls too! LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You really should post a warning on this thread that states there are graphic images inside. LOL. Looks like Rachel was having a blast with that little ducky! Great video.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Bailey & Bentley said:


> You really should post a warning on this thread that states there are graphic images inside. LOL. Looks like Rachel was having a blast with that little ducky! Great video.


 
it was pretty graphic wasn't it?? LOL:doh:


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice video...
CUTE...


----------



## Chase'sMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, how cute! I just bought a duck for Chase, today and he loves it! None of my other dogs have been into toys. Sammy loved my kids toys, but not his own. This is so fun! It's so funny, because right now he has it in his crate as his lovey stuffy and ever so often I hear a "quack" sound.


----------

